# Dad gum cotton picking......rant warning



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Some big bad PETA woman put an add in our local paper it seems she has issues 
with people teaching the children to hunt....As far as I'm concerned she can teach her children to eat grass and she can pet and love up on a rabid raccoon.......... :flame: Dad gum tree hugger


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

So what did the ad say? Do you have a copy? I get a kick out the level of idiocy they try preach.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Heres a link.
http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cach...ark&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us&client=firefox-a


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Don't agree with them at all but in many states there is an age limit for hunters. I don't think I would like to be a hunter with 5 and 6 year old kids hunting.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

{From Columbine to Jonesboro, Arkansas, many of the kids involved in schoolyard shootings first âpracticedâ on animals before turning guns on classmates.}

I started hunting when I was 5 . I live by my grandpas golden rule you never point a gun at anything unless you intend to kill. I learned at an early age the value of life once you pull the trigger theres no going back.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Well my girls think Bambi tastes pretty good .
they may never actually hunt and kill but they do enjoy shooting


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Anyone in with PETA isn't worth spit.And far as I'm concerned they can rot in HE!! :flame: 

big rockpile


----------



## Lorax_Of_Gilead (Mar 12, 2007)

Or they could grow up to firebomb disease research facilities, and yet still take insulin. Idiots like these don't even know where the tax money comes from for our national forests and WMAs. You should need to have a receipt from Remington or Winchester to enter a state forest.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Here we have special youth hunt days for kids, and close school the week deer season opens so the kids can hunt with their parents. Our nephew got his first this year and boy was he proud of that 3 point buck. We have kids here as young as 8 that have gotten deer but they do hunt with their parent. Hunting is a way of life here and a lot of people wouldn't have meat if they didn't hunt. We even have a program so you can donate deer for the needy and the processers will cut them for free. If taught gun safety and kids see what happens when you pull the trigger on a live animal they know what death is, unlike watching tv where their hero gets shot and comes back tomorrow to get shot again. Sam


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

wildhorse said:


> {From Columbine to Jonesboro, Arkansas, many of the kids involved in schoolyard shootings first âpracticedâ on animals before turning guns on classmates.}


This is false. You may say that they ate bread and theirfore they killed. The only thing that they have in comon is they were sexualy abused. Maby it was the parents fault that they were brought up that way? 

Around here most people that hunt have more resprect for life than anyone else. When they killed an animial they see how final the act can be. I live about an hour away from where the 5 year old boy killed the 400 pound bear.


----------



## True2Spirit (Apr 21, 2005)

Actually it's about teaching children ethics, through hunting. That indeed you ARE responsible of taking a life, not letting another living being suffer and managing a quality of life, when it comes to wildlife management. 

If done in another light, it is about providing for yourself and family AND respecting natures balance as well. 

Leaving the Moral obligation and instruction to the Public schools (politics and extremists) is what has been the result of lack of respect and accountability, thus the deterioration of values. 

A big sarcastic thanks to the tree huggers.....


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow that letter was from left field, and pulled in help from Way off base... Did any one read the comments on the letter?

Comedy gold I say.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

The schools are not our friends either... I used to take my buddies little girl everywhere and shooting was one of the things we taught her. She used to have a ball shooting but for some reason seemed to loose interest in middle school... some investigating turned up the facts that the teachers were teaching the guns are bad crap. She did turn back around when we got ta talking that the tool is not the issue. We let it be known that the teachers were not to teach her any anti gun crap... rather convincingly apparently. I hate when their fear turns against the kids as they remove more and more of our rights as parents and guardians of teachin right n wrong.


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

I left a comment this is what it said.
The editors of this paper should be ashamed of themselves for publishing this article. It is not true at all. Kids that hunt typically are more respectful, and have had a good childhood spent with a loving adult who is teaching them something. The kids that go into schools with guns don't have people who love and care for them. That is why they do what they do.


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

Yes I saw this in the asheville paper where I work, I sure don't get this left wing rag at my house (30 miles west of asheville ).

asheville where the women are strong and the men are pretty.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Katie, Bar the Door and lets lock and load. 

Where on Gods Green Earth does these idiots come from??? I think if you have enough guns, you best buy and stock pile some more ammo because it's a coming and it's a coming fast. 
IMHO
Dennis


----------



## billy (Nov 21, 2005)

Animal Rights Activists will be the ruination of this country, if we don`t reverse the trend.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

These kind of folks will get together with govt.officials and have meetings to get what they want, and most of the time we never know anything till its to late. The folks around Asheville should contact the Citizen-Times and let them know NC is PRO GUN and we no longer buy ANTI GUN articles, magazines, tv adds or NEWSPAPERS. Perhaps they will see that the expense to run these anti articles is just to high if they want to remain in the newspaper business." Freedom of the Press" is one thing, Printing that Press for Free, is something else entirely. Just a note: When the North Carolina Wildlife Commission has a public meeting in your area, Be There, the Anti's will,and usually on the front row. Other States same for Yours. Eddie


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

In Tennessee they have "Kids Hunting Day". My son takes his two sons out hunting. They must be under his direct supervision. They haven't taken any shots yet but have been on dove hunts and last Saturday they were with daddy when he shot and killed a deer. They spend some quality time with dad and learn a lot about nature and the responsibilities of using firearms and hunting. The anti's will not stop. If the SHTF I may let the anti's go hungry. 

"There is plenty of room for all of the creatures. Some are best right next to the mashed potatoes and gravy". NJ Rich


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

NJ Rich said:


> In Tennessee they have "Kids Hunting Day". My son takes his two sons out hunting. They must be under his direct supervision. They haven't taken any shots yet but have been on dove hunts and last Saturday they were with daddy when he shot and killed a deer. They spend some quality time with dad and learn a lot about nature and the responsibilities of using firearms and hunting. The anti's will not stop. If the SHTF I may let the anti's go hungry.
> 
> "There is plenty of room for all of the creatures. Some are best right next to the mashed potatoes and gravy". NJ Rich


 Thats good, everyone that hunts, fishes goes camping should take their kids and grandkids and if you don't have any kids talk with neighbor and take their kids, anything that will give them something that they enjoy doing, when they get a little older thay will have something to do but hangout. Keeping them from hanging out will keep them out of trouble,and one day they can teach their kids how to stay out of prison.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Most of those granola bars stop at KFC on the way home from work and pick up a pack of buffalo bites; they're not too PETA friendly.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I just happened to notice the article originated on Asheville, NC. No offenses to you that are from that area; I'm more north. I will tell you that a lot of the tree-huging, kum by ya singing granola congregate in that area, and they are some weird freaks!


----------

